# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Species maintenance - Chrom. BIT 'Ijebu Ode'

## RonWill

Dear all,
While I was recuperating from a shoulder injury, I looked around to find overdued husbandry in many of the smaller specie tanks. Guess it finally dawned on me to be realistic and the need to downsize.

First of many that will be released for species maintenance is _Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum_ 'Ijebu Ode'. These are not from Karl Walter of Canada, but from David Mikkelsen's line.



 Clickable images.

I have a few soon-to-breed pairs available but remember this, anyone who's game, is obligated to maintain them for a one-year period [*Read this*]. I expect updates, regardless whether the fishes belly-up or you're blessed with a good spawn.

Hate to be blunt here... but newbie fishkeepers and those who're just trying their luck for free fish need not apply. If everyone shuns the responsibility, I'm sure the toilet bowl will be big enough to accomodate the whole group.

Shae (are you still with us??), if the above species is not maintained by the NZKA, do respond and I'll make the necessary allocation.

----------


## keehoe

Hi Ron, i am willing to take up the challenge. But please co-maintain it until i have the first generation hatch and born in my hands. I have to admit that i am very new in fish keeping and making non-annual eggs viable has been my greatest challenge.

----------


## PohSan

Hi Ronnie,

It's a shame to flush those beautiful fish down to the toilet. Please reserve one or two pair for me. 

There is lot of re-organisation in my company so I am now holding different job responsibility. Oversea posting has been postponed to a later date so I will have some time to train up my wife on fish keeping. :P :P :P 

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## RonWill

Guys, thanks for volunteering. I'll do a headcount and see what numbers I can distribute.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, I'll give you a call about these fellas. Have a spare tank lying around, complete with a mop and java moss.  :Wink:

----------


## imported_lily

Hi Ron,

Is this the same batch we bought once upon a time ago? If it is, mine didn't make it.  :Sad:  
I dont mind maintaining these beautiful fishes so do count me in too.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## RonWill

Lily,
The above photos of the Ijebu Ode grew from the dozen fry that arrived in breather bags (eggs hatched out during Express shipping from David). The young adults that I'm now distributing are their offsprings.

All,
I'm busy catching up with fish husbandry and will update available pairs asap.

----------


## TyroneGenade

This is just my crazy whacked-out opinion (CWOO), but those BIT would be perfect fish for a beginner. It takes some skill to stuff up with them---especially under warm Singapore conditions.

tt

----------


## RonWill

BITs are relatively easy to handle and prolific during the annual Monsoon season but in a warm spell, most _Chromaphyosemion_ will need more than skill... they need a chiller!!

----------


## zmzfam

Ok Ron,

if you still have extra, put me in line for these fellas.

----------


## whuntley

> BITs are relatively easy to handle and prolific during the annual Monsoon season but in a warm spell, most _Chromaphyosemion_ will need more than skill... they need a chiller!!


Amazing! 

Most BITs and the rest of the BIV group mainly come from hot lowlands. BIV Funge are the easiest of beginner fish, but mine failed to give me an egg until I discovered the secret. They will *not* reproduce below about 78F (25C).

Some Chromaphyos, like SPP and VOL do come from uplands, but even they are not like the cold-water fishes of the Gabon Highlands.

You may need to pay attention to oxygen needs during your warm spells, but that's just a good excuse to get those deBruyn wet-dry filters going.  :Very Happy: 

Wright

----------


## keehoe

Thanks Ron, They are now swiming happily in my VIP section of top 4 feet tank. When do you think they are ready for kinky busisness?

----------


## stormhawk

Another thank you to Ron, here's some images of the BIT Ijebu Ode now in my care. I hope they did the fish justice.  :Very Happy:  


The smaller of the 2 males. Pardon the reddish thingy, its some kind of algae on the moss.  :Laughing: 


Quite blurry but you can make out the two males sparring with each other.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## keehoe

These is mine.







Thanks Ron. They seems quite OK in my 28C tank. Will monitor closely and standby with fans.

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
Thanks for assuring me that those Ijebu didn't die on their way home  :Rolling Eyes:  

Jianyang's pics is a good representation of the population but I would have loved a clear image of the sparring males... so you need to work on that.

Kee Hoe, I'm not sure how large is the Ijebu's home but they look lost in space! Why is the tank so 'empty'? For a pair, the medium size plastic tank (about 3 gal) or a 1foot tank will be more than sufficient. Bigger doesn't always mean better if you want them to spawn (yes, most of you have received breedable size specimens)

Lily, don't go back into the little cave and hide, without a sound. Remember that I need updates, if I have to move on to maintain other populations.

Zul, do drop by tomorrow to collect the Ijebu (and BIV Funge). I need to clear up that tank and minimize husbandry... for now (or until my fingers get itchy again!!).

For those unwilling to take on the challenge and obligations, you can still get hold of *nice F1 eggs on Aquabid*.

Good luck and remember to post updates.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, did like you asked and I managed to get a pretty decent shot of the buggers in sparring mode. Apparently one has suffered a little fin damage since last night. They haven't spawned yet though so I have to work on that. Very active and very healthy fellas. I think they need some "ketapang juice".  :Laughing: 

The group is now being kept in a 1ft glass tank with some Java moss and a bare-bottom. Filtration is via a dual sponge filter. The tank has an acrylic cover and was previously used to house some Simp. flammeus which have passed on. They're very happy in that tank and are not very shy either. Always out in the open.  :Very Happy: 

I hope the image below is what you are looking for.  :Wink:

----------


## RonWill

> I hope the image below is what you are looking for.


 Well done!! Now I can borrow the image to sell the rest of my Ijebu Ode population via Aquabid!!  :Twisted Evil:  [just kiddin']

Heh... thinking aloud, I wonder how many hobbyists would have drooled if we published this pic on Aqualog.

FWIW, do drop in a spawning mop. Specimens are already conditioned and one can never tell when they get the urge.

----------


## stormhawk

I'll be making some new mops later and will drop those in ASAP. Glad the image was to your liking.

If you want to use it, let me know, I'll send you the un-edited version.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

Okay, had fun with my camera again and here's another (much better I think..  :Laughing:  ) image of the two males sparring.  :Mr. Green: 



Now they're beginning to behave like bettas with the gill covers being extended outwards during their threat posture.  :Cool:

----------


## turaco

Jianyang,

Your photography skill improved a lot! New camera? Your 'precious' is beautiful too.  ::smt038:

----------


## stormhawk

Nope, still the same old Nikon Coolpix 3100.  :Very Happy:  Of course with the help of Photoshop.. some of those unneeded stuffs like dirt marks can easily be taken care of.  :Cool:  

I'm glad you like the images.  :Wink:

----------


## nonamethefish

Wow...  :Drool:  Those fish/photos are beautiful! Sure makes me wish I had 2 equally matched males of my splendopleure(fights tend to be too one sided!). Good luck maintaining this species/location.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, an update on the Ijebu.

I checked the mop today and found 2 good eggs and 2 fungused eggs. Roughly a week in my care and they finally spawned after a good meal of tubifex worms.  ::smt003: 

One question, do the females flare at each other? Because I see that pretty often. The females are beautiful, they have an orange tinge in the dorsal fin and a dusky greenish tint in the anal and pelvic fins.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

Just to show how beautiful the females can be, here's a rather lousy but usable image of one of the females.  :Wink:

----------


## zmzfam

My two pairs are still in the tank, but I have yet to see some action.

Ronnie, will it be better if I split the pairs up into separate tanks?

----------


## RonWill

> My two pairs are still in the tank, but I have yet to see some action.
> 
> Ronnie, will it be better if I split the pairs up into separate tanks?


Zul,
The Ijebu Ode were raised as a group in a partition stuffed with plants. They have behaved themselves and are not overly aggressive towards each other (judging from the males' finnage)

You can split up the pairs if so desired. Nothing stopping you from experimenting but do keep them in a cool spot.

Jian Yang,
Larger and dominant females do flare and exhibit the colors you described, nothing brilliant but nonetheless, preeeety!.

The weather has improved. Temp is somewhat cooler and the wind is up. Chances of viable eggs should be higher now.

How are the rest doing?

----------


## stormhawk

Update, those two eggs I picked off the mop, fungused today while in the tray. I'll be checking on their newer bigger mops later this week and if I come across any eggs I'll just incubate the whole mop in a bag.

----------


## PohSan

Mine is doing well too. I have stopped to feed my fish live food and have switched to Tim Addis's food. They seems to accept the food at the first go. I can't get my Canon A40 camera to shoot clear picture at macro mode. However, I am considering buying Panasonic FX8 or Canon IXUS for my wife's Taiwan tour, which is better? Any advise?

Regards.
Ong Poh San

----------


## stormhawk

Photography jargon isn't my thing Poh San but its best to start a new thread in the Chill-Out section. Probably Choy, or Benny (if he's around), can recommend you on what would be a great camera to have, for point-and-shoot work that is. Digital SLRs are high-end and certainly not what I can afford at the moment.. would love a D70 though.  :Laughing:  

Its great to hear that your trio's doing okay. If they're taking Tim's food without hesitation then that's another plus if you're not too keen on live food at the moment.  :Wink:

----------


## RonWill

Poh San,
With the exception of Nothos, Simps and some RIVs, many of my killies took to Tim's food without hesitation or required very little 'training', which is a good suppliment to their mostly live food diet.

I'm not sure how this diet will affect viability of the eggs (besides the weather) but do get those mops ready.

[IIRC, Kenny bought a Canon IXUS for his wife. You ought to check with him]

Jian Yang,
IMHE, the only eggs that incubate well with 'mop-in-bag' method was the GAR species. BIV, BIT and AUS just prefer water incubation.

----------


## imported_lily

Hi Ron,
Just a brief update on the pair I took from you. So  ::smt038:  to have spotted some eggs on the mop but very  ::smt022:  when most of them are fungused.

Just took some pictures yesterday but cant seem to remember on uploading them here..  :Opps:  

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php 

http://www.killies.com/forum/modules...view_photo.php

----------


## stormhawk

Ron,

Had the same results as Lily. After a week of leaving the mops in and giving them good foods to fatten up the females, I found only 3 eggs and 2 were already fungused. I'm still thinking as to why the numbers of eggs are still so low.

Anyway those 3 eggs fungused even though they were water-incubated with a sprig of java moss. I'll give them the methylene blue - acriflavin mix treatment the next time I collect any eggs.

----------


## RonWill

All,
Try this. Use a tank no bigger than 3 USgal or those medium sized plastic tanks for closer intimacy. Throw in a generous clump of java moss and a fairly thick spawning mop. Adding a whole ketapang leaf won't hurt either.

Check the temp in breeding tank. Any higher than 25ºC and you get nothing but fuzz balls. This is my observation for BITs and SPLs.

Collect the mop weekly and water incubate the whole thing in seasoned water and store in the dark. Avoid unnecessary use of methylene blue, acriflavin and other anti-fungal agents. [I stopped picking eggs, even with a tweezer, as it increases the chance of them going bad... not sure why though]

Check the incubating container after 12 days and if nothing hatches, do a 100% water change and look at it again after a week. Average incubation varies between 7~21 days.

Let me know how this works out for you.

----------


## keehoe

Just a short update. My pair finally grow into full size and i can't resist the temptation to spawn them. They were kept together in a small conner of my my tank (3 inches x 12 inches).

The female growth to have a small cotton like thing on its lips. Will take care of them this week before spawning them again next week.

Manage to get about 7 egg. Hope don't turn into fluffy-ball. I now incubate them with peat. Can anyone tell me how long in the incubation period?

If i had separated them and prepare for the spawning, i think i might be able to get more than 12egg. So thats my target for next week.

Here is my breeding setup. All comments are welcome. (It works for me so far.)

I went to fishing shop get the biggest styro foam box (they use it to keep their catch fresh). 

Fill about 1 inch dept of water and float about 4inches square of ice cube. 

Put in 2 4inch x 6inch bettabox with 2 inches dept water and pingpong ball size java moss. (mine is a mixture of christmass and java, don't think that make any difference though.)

The water inside the bettabox consist of 5% Selena's wicked soup. 20% coco-peat tea and the rest with fresh de-chlorinated tap water.

2-box, one for STR and one for BIT.

EXO, yesterday already gave 25+ egg with same setup, today back to feeding tank.

STR, yesterday and today get nothing. (now separated them to accumulate egg count in female fish.)

BIT, try my luck today after remove EXO from breeding setup. Get 7 egg. Water incubate the. Moss just incase of any plesant surprise.

One more thing that i think is helpful is i left the styroform box cover but left a small gap (about a cm.) So that it is not complete darkness inside.

Will do the same thing again next week.

----------


## stormhawk

Hmm.. no action from my group of Ijebu but I did get a shot of the subdominant male. His fins are frayed but I still think he's a stunner.  ::smt003:

----------


## Svein

:Very Happy:  Very nice picture of a beautiful species  ::smt038:  
Regards
Svein

----------


## stormhawk

Thank you Svein.  :Very Happy:  

A nice picture is good but I really wish they would just start producing some good eggs. They lay very few eggs and all are usually infertile. Hopefully with the cooler weather over the next few days they will have better fertility. [-o<

They prefer to hide alot these days. Probably going to tear down their tank and separate the sexes for a few days. Hopefully that will "shock" them and give them the urge to spawn.

As for the rest, I've not seen any updates. I hope you guys and girls have better luck with the ones in your care.

----------


## keehoe

Hi all, Just a short update. After placing the pair into the chiller controled tank for 3 days. I had just manage to find a few eggs in the mop. I resist the temptation in picking them and let them do what is best for them naturally. But once i found them eyeup, i will separate them into another tank.

----------


## stormhawk

Kee Hoe, that's great news. Even with the cooler weather, my remaining fishes have not spawned. I lost the smaller male that was photographed in the image just a few posts before this. Did not notice it until I found his carcass hidden in the mop.

If you are having a degree of success with them, let me know and I'll probably pass my remaining fish to you. The females are quite large and fat but they're not interested in spawning.

----------


## keehoe

Not sure if i have enough quality room for them. Will let you know next week once my new guest settle down.

----------


## keehoe

Hi all, my  :Crying:  died. They don't like my chiller i suppose.

----------


## stormhawk

I lost the last male, but I think I still have 3 female BIT Ijebu Ode in the tank. Interested parties who happen to have males, please contact me if you wish to obtain the females for breeding purposes. I don't want to see them go to waste. If nobody wants them I'll just keep them as community fish in my planted tank.

----------


## Xoles

Hi guys, just wondering how your project is going? I keep these fish here in Texas and wondering at what temps and water conditions (pH, hardness and such) you are keeping them in?

Kent
DKA

----------


## RonWill

Hi Kent,
Welcome to the forum and I hope you'll enjoy each and every visit.

The 'project' isn't much to shout about as it didn't take off as I had intended, ie. going by previous posts, and I've yet to receive news from one other lady forumer.

I still maintain a small 2M/3F group in a planted partition that's part of a *3tier 4feet Internal Overflow (IOS) tank setup* but haven't had time to collect eggs. Interestingly, I don't find any fry either.

The water in the Ijebu Ode's tank is approx 6.5pH, TDS 100ppm at an average 28ºCelcius (this probably explain why eggs aren't viable as I've had better luck with them at 26ºC or lower).

I've not checked with our Census Keeper, whether there are other hobbyists with this population but nonetheless, I'd be very interested to hear of your setup and any images of them are always a treat.

----------


## Xoles

Hi Ronnie,
Our breeders are in trios kept in small tanks, but we do have a group of I think 4 trios in a larger tank that seem to be laying some eggs lately. Our water we are keeping them in has a pH of 6.6 and GH of 8 if memory serves. Water temps are between 74F and 78F. We feed the breeders a diet of black worms, brine shrimp, and fruit flies and we can get anywhere from 25 to 100 eggs per week. The mops are usually (not always good about remembering) cleaned real good weekly. We have noticed that they are not always consistant in how much hanky panky goes on in the tank.

----------


## RonWill

Hi all,
I'm once again caring for a group of 2M/3F that Poh San was previously maintaining. If there's anyone else who has the Ijebu Ode, please update here. Thanks.

----------


## huh

:Very Happy:

----------


## RonWill

RongSheng,
I think you can reserve that smiley for _Aphyosemion (Chromaphyosemion) splendopleure_ Tiko. That's what you bagged home a few days ago.

Split the 3 pairs and set up breeding setup as per our brief discussion and if you run into any problems, or have further questions, post up a new thread. Even if I'm not around, you're in good hands here.

----------


## RonWill

What the heck am I talking about.... I'm always here!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mozaqua

Just hatched some bitaeniatum Ijebu Ode, but sadly only have 2 fry! Really hope I have a pair, otherwise I wasted my money buying 25 eggs! They are really splendid looking fish, just keeping my fingers crossed on these two little ones. Anyone have trouble with low hatches on this species? Maybe it got too hot for them during shipping?

Regards,
Mosiah

----------


## RonWill

Mosiah, if you go back to the beginning of this thread in July 2005, I was bursting at the seam with BITs and SPLs. Kicked off a specie maintenance program but unfortunately, that couldn't self-sustain for very long. A pity, since the Ijebu Ode population was really quite pretty.

Getting eggs through warmer season isn't impossible but EMS shipping and breather bags ARE A MUST and I can swear by these. Honestly, I would NOT buy any non-annuals if the seller cannot accept this two prerequisite.

May I ask where you bought those eggs from and were they shipped in peat within a ziplock bag? If so, I wouldn't raise my hopes too high as I've had terrible results done this way, especially when the wetting date gets too close for comfort.

Overseas sellers need to understand that the eggs are not shipped domestically within continental USA but a long-haul flight, plus some sitting around in the postal delivery van under local weather. Best shipping window, in SG and presumably BKK as well, is between Sept to Nov or close to the monsoon season. Too early and it gets too hot. Too late and it'd be too cold to ship out of the USA.

You're a interesting fellow, an American in BKK. Care to do an self-introduction? I was in BKK a few months back to visit parrot breeders and their facilities. You can read about Day One - Part 1 here, Part 2, Part 3, Day Two - Part 1 and Part 2. If you had signed up much earlier, we probably could have gone for a round of draft, which reminds me... Bill Ruyle has been MIA'ed for too long. He was to become a farang as well but wherever he is, I hope he's keeping well.

----------


## mozaqua

Ronnie,

Thanks for the suggestions. I have never heard of anyone sending killi eggs in breather bags, only the guys who send shrimp. Where do you get these breather bags at? I have never seen them in the US, or in Bkk. Although I do see a lot of people talking about how great they are. Is there a particular brand that works best? I suppose I could do some research on it, but I would like to hear from someone who has used them.
I am pretty sure that the Ijebu Ode eggs were killed by the heat during shipping in the post. I just attempting hatching some Austrolebias nigripinnis, out of the 4 eggs that made it to me in one piece, 1 hatched, but died shortly after hatching. I think that was a combination of problems with that species, really not a great seller. Packaging was poor, and I think he did not send as many eggs as he claimed, also they were very old eggs. Anyway, it may be best to wait until it cools down a bit before buying anymore eggs of the cool water species.

As for me in Bangkok, the first time I was here on business/ vacation. I liked it enough to come back and stay longer. I met my finance here last year when I came, we have been together over a year now, and we're getting married next week.  :Very Happy:  
I do a bit of import/export, majority of business is in wholesale aquatic plants from Thailand to the US. So if you know anyone who is interested  :Wink:  Killies are my hobby though.

Regards,
Mosiah

----------


## RonWill

> Where do you get these breather bags at? I have never seen them in the US, or in Bkk


 Mosiah, the bags discussed in Breathable bags (page 3) are Kordon Breathing Bags. It's an old thread where I experimented shipping live killies to the UK. Some links are probably dead but Tony Terceira's site is still working. Try searching on the Net for more sources and let us know how you're getting on.

BTW, I just looked at Aquabid's shipping supplies section... I see some larger sizes but you can actually re-size using a heat sealer.

----------


## mozaqua

Ron,

Do you happen to have any extra Ode males or fry. I have a lonely female all by herself in a 40L tank  :Sad: 

Regards,
Mosiah

----------

